# Hermetia Illucens worms for reptiles



## JojoJaro (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello,

I did not see anything that prohibits this post so I'll post it here. Mods, just let me know if this post is inappropriate.

I can sell any amount of Hermetia Illucens larva/worms and ship it to you at half the price of other shops. These larva are also known as Phoenix worms, Repti-worms and Calci-worms. They are very rich in calcuim with a good balance of phosphorus. There is no need to gutload or dust these worms before feeding. I don't use vitamins either, relying solely on feeding these worms very nutritious meals. I feed these exclusively to my Tokays and they relish it.

I feed these worms with a proprietary mixture of rice bran and Moringa Oleifera leaf powder. As some of you know, Moringa Oleifera leaf powder is a veritable concentration of protein, vitamins and minerals. Do a search on Moringa capsule, Moringa leaf powder or Moringa leaves and you will learn about the nutritional content of these leaves. 

My worms are extremely nutritious because of my proprietary diet. Try it and you won't be dissappointed.

If any of you orders, this would be the first time I would be shipping into the U.K. So the larva might not survive the cold in your part of the country. They will survive the plane trip but not likely survive the cold so please order appropriately.

Let me know what is a fair price for these worms and I might be able to accomodate your offer as long as you buy continously from me.

I can also deal directly with pet shops for bulk supplies of these worms. At my prices, it might be more economical for pet shops to buy from me in bulk rather than breed these in your area which might not be too successful due to cold. Based on our agreement, I can probably pack these worms in a more insulated container for shipping although that will increase the cost as insulated containers are more expensive. If you have an import license for these worms, let us talk. I would like to do business with you.




Thanks
Jojo Jaro
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Interesting post, do you have a price guide?


----------



## JojoJaro (Jul 23, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Interesting post, do you have a price guide?


 
Make me a reasonable offer. If you order on a continual basis, we can even discount it further. 

Please take shipping cost from the Philippines into consideration when considering the total price.


Prices might depend on the quantity and frequency of your order.

Thanks for your interest.


Jojo


----------



## JojoJaro (Jul 23, 2011)

Phoenix worms are sold for around $7-$8 per 100 large worms. There are about 5000 worms in 1 kilogram. Hence, the price of Phoenix worms per kg would be US$350 - US$400 per kg.

I can sell my worms for US$50 per kg. Add in the shipping cost from the Philippines and Insulated packing box of maybe a total of US$50.

Hence, the total cost of buying from me would be at most US$100 per kg or around 5000 worms. That is 2 cents per worm. If you sign a long term deal with me, I can cut the price down further. Maybe down to $25 per kg. This is much cheaper than what it would cost you to bred these things yourself. Not worth it to bred at these prices.

If you have a lot of reptiles, 5000 is a lot of worms. You will save a lot of money and give quality food to your reptiles. Just imagine the savings in not having to dust your prey, or buy calcium and vitamin supplements. Imagine the convenience and time savings. Just put the worms in a shallow dish and the herps will find it and gobble it up, as many as you put in it.

Why is it so cheap you ask? Well, rice bran is not very expensive in the Philippines. It is a by-product of our rice milling process. Labor is not very expensive in the Philippines. And buildings can be built with locally sourced bamboo which is dirt cheap. My savings translate to your savings. No bull about it.


----------



## JojoJaro (Jul 23, 2011)

I have lowered my price to $25/kg of worms. If we have a long term deal, I can lower it further to $15/kg.


Thanks
Jojo Jaro


----------

